# What does this name mean?



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 24, 2012)

My friend is Greek and he has two middle names. One is just an ordinary name (Jacob) and the Greek name is Pelekakis (Pell-ah-kie-kiss) and I asked him what it meant but he said he didn't know. Not sure if anyone here would know or how to find out. I would probably change the spelling but it sounds like a cool name for a character that I might use!


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a rough understanding of Greek (my mother was raised in Crete/history major) but I have a guess.

 Without seeing it in the original Greek, I assume it's 'kakis' like we'd use in 'kakistocracy.' That is, unqualified, immoral, etc. Pele I have no idea.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 24, 2012)

A brief look in my Classical Greek dictionary suggests Pelekys or similar words mean thing relating to axes - an axe, to shape with an axe, to behead - or, alternatively, woodpecker. Since generally people aren't named after forms of execution I'd suggest woodpecker as a sensible interpretation. Does your friend often drill into trees with his beak to look for food?


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shockley said:


> I have a rough understanding of Greek (my mother was raised in Crete/history major) but I have a guess.
> 
> Without seeing it in the original Greek, I assume it's 'kakis' like we'd use in 'kakistocracy.' That is, unqualified, immoral, etc. Pele I have no idea.



Kakistocracy- that always make me crack up. Government by the unqualified and immoral or the worst people- isn't that usual?


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> Kakistocracy- that always make me crack up. Government by the unqualified and immoral or the worst people- isn't that usual?



 I tend to have an optimistic view of governments, but basically.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 24, 2012)

Shockley said:


> I have a rough understanding of Greek (my mother was raised in Crete/history major) but I have a guess.
> 
> Without seeing it in the original Greek, I assume it's 'kakis' like we'd use in 'kakistocracy.' That is, unqualified, immoral, etc. Pele I have no idea.



Immoral huh? Yeah that describes him XD


----------



## cpelekakis (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi  My name is Cathy Pelekakis, I would like to give you some backround on our name's origin. Early in the 1900's ,my grandfather lived in a small village on the island Chios, Greece.  He was a land owner and was quite prosperous in his village. During this time there were raids by the Turks who would kidnap children, using them as virtual slave.  My grandfather along withmany of the village men could not stand for this to happen.  They would go out into the hills and await the mauraders.  THey would use whatever weapons were available to them to defend those that they loved.  My grandfather used a cycle and he was very good at what he had to do.  He soon gained a reputation in the village known as the cutter, thus the use of the "pele" as a means of identification.  Those that wanted to capture him and his group of defenders had a bounty placed on him.  He choose to escape to America.  Knowing that his real name was wanted and fearing for the safety of his young family when he entered the United States he used his nickname of Pele and the remaining part of our original name "kakis".  Thus forming the name Pelekakis.  You will not find this surname in Greece, it was only found in the States.  If you wish to learn more about our name feel free to contact me,


----------



## Chilari (Aug 22, 2012)

That's fascinating. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 22, 2012)

cpelekakis said:


> Hi  My name is Cathy Pelekakis, I would like to give you some backround on our name's origin. Early in the 1900's ,my grandfather lived in a small village on the island Chios, Greece.  He was a land owner and was quite prosperous in his village. During this time there were raids by the Turks who would kidnap children, using them as virtual slave.  My grandfather along withmany of the village men could not stand for this to happen.  They would go out into the hills and await the mauraders.  THey would use whatever weapons were available to them to defend those that they loved.  My grandfather used a cycle and he was very good at what he had to do.  He soon gained a reputation in the village known as the cutter, thus the use of the "pele" as a means of identification.  Those that wanted to capture him and his group of defenders had a bounty placed on him.  He choose to escape to America.  Knowing that his real name was wanted and fearing for the safety of his young family when he entered the United States he used his nickname of Pele and the remaining part of our original name "kakis".  Thus forming the name Pelekakis.  You will not find this surname in Greece, it was only found in the States.  If you wish to learn more about our name feel free to contact me,



Amazing! You should write a book about it!


----------



## cpelekakis (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks i am using my family's history as a base line for a book.  It is amazing what they went through.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 22, 2012)

cpelekakis said:


> Hi  My name is Cathy Pelekakis, I would like to give you some backround on our name's origin. Early in the 1900's ,my grandfather lived in a small village on the island Chios, Greece.  He was a land owner and was quite prosperous in his village. During this time there were raids by the Turks who would kidnap children, using them as virtual slave.  My grandfather along withmany of the village men could not stand for this to happen.  They would go out into the hills and await the mauraders.  THey would use whatever weapons were available to them to defend those that they loved.  My grandfather used a cycle and he was very good at what he had to do.  He soon gained a reputation in the village known as the cutter, thus the use of the "pele" as a means of identification.  Those that wanted to capture him and his group of defenders had a bounty placed on him.  He choose to escape to America.  Knowing that his real name was wanted and fearing for the safety of his young family when he entered the United States he used his nickname of Pele and the remaining part of our original name "kakis".  Thus forming the name Pelekakis.  You will not find this surname in Greece, it was only found in the States.  If you wish to learn more about our name feel free to contact me,



That is an awesome origin.


----------



## Shockley (Aug 23, 2012)

This is now my favorite thread. Awesome.


----------

